# Ripening fruits?



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay recently we've all seen the new fruits and some we aren't sure of what they are.
Well I took pictures of all the new fruits from the direct and some look like the old fruits just not ripened...
For example, there are regular cherries shown, but there are also light orange/white cherries (I think) and this color is shown for many fruits, do you think maybe they grow back after you shake them out, but they have to ripen for a day or two first? something to speculate...

Here are the images:
Oranges that look normal:






Oranges that have a less ripe color(?) Or maybe even apples?





And did anyone notice this?!? (orange gone wrong...?)





Cherries (normal)





Cherries not quite ripe?


----------



## Lyla (Oct 6, 2012)

I think you are correct in the ripening theory. Although that orange looks messed up.. :s I wonder if it is meant to look like it has a growth ha.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Lyla said:


> I think you are correct in the ripening theory. Although that orange looks messed up.. :s I wonder if it is meant to look like it has a growth ha.



maybe! and after watching carefully, the second picture taken at night is apparently how the oranges look at night. so those aren't different. 
but there's definitely something up with that orange with the growth, and the cherries.
Maybe with the cherries, it's because it's a different season?


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 6, 2012)

The theory on that messed up orange is that it's a hybrid pear/orange. Who knows though... 

I do agree with your ripe theory though!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 6, 2012)

lol its possible
the lighter cherries also sorta look like rainier cherries to me lol
and that orange looks like its starting to get peeled XD


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 6, 2012)

I totally thought that they were unripe too lol


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 6, 2012)

I want to eat all of them.


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 6, 2012)

you forgot those:


----------



## Cloud (Oct 6, 2012)

oOO never noticed that! Good theory though


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 6, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I totally thought that they were unripe too lol



It would be more realistic like that though. I wish it was ripe and unripe.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 6, 2012)

But why would the makers have us wait more than four days (possibly), and thus pushing out bell progress back with all the money we need for town decorations?


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 6, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> The theory on that messed up orange is that it's a hybrid pear/orange. Who knows though...
> 
> I do agree with your ripe theory though!



You never know... What if a new feature is that you can plant two fruits at the same time and there is a chance that at least one will be a hybrid = more bells for one fruit! I hope it's not a glitch...


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> you forgot those:



oh yea! well I was only doing the ones I observed from the Direct, but those are abnormal too!
Notice how it's all of them, not just one like the orange?

Edit: OH those were from the direct, I missed them! Good eye ^.^



JabuJabule said:


> But why would the makers have us wait more than four days (possibly), and thus pushing out bell progress back with all the money we need for town decorations?



well i was saying that you shake the tree, the next day the fruit is back but it's just not ripe yet. then the next day it is. 
opposed to the normal, you shake a tree, the next day the fruit is still gone, then the next day it's back.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 6, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> You never know... What if a new feature is that you can plant two fruits at the same time and there is a chance that at least one will be a hybrid = more bells for one fruit! I hope it's not a glitch...


How could something like that be a glitch? That makes no sense, especially it being in an official video.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> you forgot those:



that's an entirely new fruit all together


Also Gallow's pointed this out already. I'm pretty sure they're fruit hybrids. The first one looks like a pear/orange, the next like apples/cherries


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> that's an entirely new fruit all together
> 
> 
> Also Gallow's pointed this out already. I'm pretty sure they're fruit hybrids. The first one looks like a pear/orange, the next like apples/cherries



You could be right, but with the lighter cherries, in the youtube caption translation of the direct, they were saying something about "ripe" and "seasons" when they were in the forest of those fruits. Maybe the fruits look different in different seasons?


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

Who knows. This will be intersting


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 6, 2012)

The weird orange reminded me of a tangerine. Can't really think of what the cherries look like though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep.
The hybrid fruit theory is probably correct. The oranges I pointed out, and after looking at the video a few other times, the other fruits mentioned have these abnormalities as well.

I didn't see anything weird with the bananas, lemons, coconuts, or anything else. But I'm sure they'll factor into it.

Very interesting. I wonder if they work the same way as flowers.. not exactly the same though. Since on the orange tree only one of the fruits were a hybrid, instead of all three. But those cherry-apples have a whole tree full.

SO here is my theory. When you are making the hybrid, only one of the fruit on the tree will grow. You then have to plant that fruit to make a full tree grow.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yep.
> The hybrid fruit theory is probably correct. The oranges I pointed out, and after looking at the video a few other times, the other fruits mentioned have these abnormalities as well.
> 
> I didn't see anything weird with the bananas, lemons, coconuts, or anything else. But I'm sure they'll factor into it.
> ...



this is possible!! I do still think it might have something to do with color changing in the seasons. 
but actually, that still doesn't explain the hybrid fruits. 

okay here's what i think:
normal fruits colors change during different seasons (i.e.: the light cherries on the fall trees)
but you CAN also make hybrids, and also your 'get one, then plant for more' theory. (i.e.: the pear/orange fruit, and whatever those island cherry-like fruits were)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm calling them chery-apples, since that's what they look like. lol

So going on being able to hybrid any fruits with each other, there are a ton of outcomes.

Apple-Cherry
Apple-Orange
Apple-Pear
Apple-Peach
Apple-Coconut
Apple-Banana
Apple-Lemon
and so on. That's just apples. I may be over-speculating, but if that is the case we'll have an insane number of possibilities of what grows on trees. I used to have orchards with all of the fruit, but with that many I don't think I'll be able to fit them all. lol


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm calling them chery-apples, since that's what they look like. lol
> 
> So going on being able to hybrid any fruits with each other, there are a ton of outcomes.
> 
> ...



I see. what if we're only able to hybrid certain fruits..?
this is all so new. I can't wait to see what the outcome is.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, i'm thinkin' only certain fruits.
I mean... Durain-banana: da fuq


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't be hatin my duranas.


Yeah, probably just like the flowers. Only certain fruits can hybridize.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, i'm thinkin' only certain fruits.
> I mean... Durain-banana: da fuq



exactly. and even an apple cherry? that doesn't seem logical. i do believe fruit hybrids are in it, like the orange/pear.
but those cherries on the autumn trees, i really don't think they're hybrids.


also- has anyone seen the fruit bushes (ex: grapes) since the trailer E3 forever ago?
do you think they cut them out?


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Don't be hatin my duranas.
> 
> 
> Yeah, probably just like the flowers. Only certain fruits can hybridize.



No I'm really excited for the Durians (I don't even know how to spell it!1!!!1)  but i just think hydreeding (not even a word but YOLO) every fruit would make them look like deformed digimon



WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> exactly. and even an apple cherry? that doesn't seem logical. i do believe fruit hybrids are in it, like the orange/pear.
> but those cherries on the autumn trees, i really don't think they're hybrids.
> 
> 
> ...


I never saw the grape bushes? link?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 6, 2012)

Durians is spelled right, Bidoof. I was joking with the duranas(hybrid between durian and banana). lol

But putting logic into AC isn't going to contribute to much.. lol. cherry-apples make sense to me. But durian-bananas don't, that would just be weird.


We talked about the grapes/blueberries before. The end result was that they were just decorations, but I have a feeling they've been removed completely.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

I remember the discussion on the buses, I remember people thinking they were berries, but I could never see them and to me they just looked like flowers, and weren't they from a very early E3, like the first E3 which shows AC3DS?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 6, 2012)

honestly as much as i love having lots of new fruit, i dont really like the idea of hybrid fruit


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> weren't they from a very early E3, like the first E3 which shows AC3DS?



yea, that's what i meant by forever ago.

EDIT: My bad! They were acually from the June Japanese trailer.
picture:






looking at them now, I agree with Prof Gallows, they're probably just one of the decorations.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, not digging the idea of hybrid fruit. Maturing fruit I'd be okay with, maybe selling fruit that's *just right* would sell for more?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 6, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Yeah, not digging the idea of hybrid fruit. Maturing fruit I'd be okay with, maybe selling fruit that's *just right* would sell for more?



yeah i like that idea more lol


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> yeah i like that idea more lol



I actually do too. some hybrid fruits are okay but i don't want there to become an over abundance of tons of fruits..


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

Ohhh the grape vine. I thought you meant like the bushes. I'm pretty sure those are still in the game, but you cant harvest them (the grapevines I mean)


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 6, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> I actually do too. some hybrid fruits are okay but i don't want there to become an over abundance of tons of fruits..



yeah im happy with the fruits they have and the ones they shown (the bananas, lemons, mangoes, persimmons and durians, and the different cherry)


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Ohhh the grape vine. I thought you meant like the bushes. I'm pretty sure those are still in the game, but you cant harvest them (the grapevines I mean)



yeah, oops, sorry! mistake of words ^.^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 7, 2012)

We don't know for sure what the deal is with the fruit. Hybrid or not, it's in the game.
just not sure what it is exactly. I like the hybrid fruit idea though, that much more added content is fine by me.


----------



## Anna (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought the different colours where a seasonal thing


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 7, 2012)

Anna said:


> I thought the different colours where a seasonal thing



that's what I'm thinking. well, when it's the same fruit but a different color, anyway.
i do think there are some hybrid fruits though, cause of that orange/pear!


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 7, 2012)

I think that orange/pear thing was just a glitch, cause the tree isn't filled with orange/pears, it was just one, it was probably just a glitch.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 7, 2012)

I wouldn't like hybrid-fruits, the ripening idea or the seasonal idea is more likely and much better i think
when there are different sorts of one fruit (e.g. cherries: lighter, normal, in three pairs) there would be too much redundant imo

hopefully there are limes and plums, i missed those in the video


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 7, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> I wouldn't like hybrid-fruits, the ripening idea or the seasonal idea is more likely and much better i think
> when there are different sorts of one fruit (e.g. cherries: lighter, normal, in three pairs) there would be too much redundant imo
> 
> hopefully there are limes and plums, i missed those in the video


There is also something called Mountain Peach


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 7, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I think that orange/pear thing was just a glitch, cause the tree isn't filled with orange/pears, it was just one, it was probably just a glitch.



but they wouldn't put a glitch in a direct like that. and the player passed it later at night and it was still there.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 7, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> but they wouldn't put a glitch in a direct like that. and the player passed it later at night and it was still there.



LOL true, why show off a game with a glitch? They worked on this game for YEARS.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 7, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> but they wouldn't put a glitch in a direct like that. and the player passed it later at night and it was still there.



Isn't it live though?
so like they couldn't really do anything about it.


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 7, 2012)

good theory! i noticed the cherries looked weird, but didnt pay much attention to it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 7, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I think that orange/pear thing was just a glitch, cause the tree isn't filled with orange/pears, it was just one, it was probably just a glitch.



It wasn't a glitch.
You don't release gameplay with visual glitches that people are going to notice.
and no, it wasn't live. The date in the game said it was recorded back in early Sept.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 7, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> We don't know for sure what the deal is with the fruit. Hybrid or not, it's in the game.
> just not sure what it is exactly. I like the hybrid fruit idea though, that much more added content is fine by me.



Agreed. Now that I've read a lot of the posts on them being hybrid, it really makes sense. I'd love hybrid trees; more variety and another challenge.



Anna said:


> I thought the different colours where a seasonal thing



That's a good point. The grass and trees change colors so why not the fruit?


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 7, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It wasn't a glitch.
> You don't release gameplay with visual glitches that people are going to notice.
> and no, it wasn't live. The date in the game said it was recorded back in early Sept.



Good then! I knew it wasn't a glitch, it just seemed so _weird_ for me...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Good then! I knew it wasn't a glitch, it just seemed so _weird_ for me...



Yeah, everything they showed was intentional. They've had a month to go over the video to make sure there weren't any problems or anything they want to keep secret until release.
That's what you do to make the game popular. You show off bits and pieces, and then carefully throw in certain bits for only a few seconds that get people wondering what it is. Saying it's a graphical glitch is an insult to the team that spent so long making sure it was perfect.


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> There is also something called Mountain Peach


Yeah, when I translated mountain peach I didn't know if it was the Japanese word for the English Peach, or a new fruit



Superpenguin said:


> Isn't it live though?
> so like they couldn't really do anything about it.


It's not live, because when he is making the Tom Nook pattern or w/e - he is like "I'm going to kill 30 minutes" and then the screen turns and he's like "it's been 30 minutes"

as for it being a glitch, i highly doubt it - they wouldn't allow a glitch like that to be in the game, especially one being streamed for the whole world to see. And haven't Nintendo officially stopped working on the game (or am I making this up idk?) so if it was a glitch, don't you think they would have fixed it up?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> And haven't Nintendo officially stopped working on the game (or am I making this up idk?) so if it was a glitch, don't you think they would have fixed it up?



Right. Normally the case with big games like this is once they have an official release date, that means the game is finished and ready to ship out. And before anyone comes in, no, just because everywhere else doesn't have a release date doesn't mean the translated games aren't finished. They're all finished.

I hate repeating myself over and over, but Nintendo wants this game to sell. They've been working on it for years, and even had to push back the release date on it which I'm sure really, really bothered them. With the Wii U coming out in the western countries, it's going to be the main focus for Nintendo. Once all of that nonsense is over with and next year comes we'll get a release date. I'm thinking March-May.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 8, 2012)

I love the idea!
Did anyone notice that in your inventory, the fruits are in a basket?
Maybe all the fruits of the same kind are in one spot.. Harvesting will be a LOT faster if you don't have to run to the shop after 5 trees.


----------



## Katharine2000 (Oct 8, 2012)

Toeto said:


> I love the idea!
> Did anyone notice that in your inventory, the fruits are in a basket?
> Maybe all the fruits of the same kind are in one spot.. Harvesting will be a LOT faster if you don't have to run to the shop after 5 trees.



i know what you mean, I spotted the basket to. Maybe it's going to be like in harvest moon or minecraft lol, where if you collect the same fruit it doesn't take up your columns it just adds it up with a little number by the side of it, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 8, 2012)

Katharine2000 said:


> i know what you mean, I spotted the basket to. Maybe it's going to be like in harvest moon or minecraft lol, where if you collect the same fruit it doesn't take up your columns it just adds it up with a little number by the side of it, if you get what I mean.



I was thinking the same, life would be so much easier xD.


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 8, 2012)

I kind of hope there isn't hybris fruit... makes it too complicated.
Maybe that weird thingy on the orange tree is some kind of lucky fruit that grows just once in a while, randomly, and it worth loads of bells?
Or since you can stack fruit now, maybe if you plant a stack of three, there will be one of each on that tree?
It's just a thought.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

People saying they hope there isn't content really bother me.

Seriously, why hope that something isn't in the game when you can easily avoid it if it is? That just makes it less appealing to people who would like the feature. Hybrid fruit would be just like hybrid flowers. All signs point to it being hybrid fruit, there isn't any other explanation that makes sense.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> People saying they hope there isn't content really bother me.
> 
> Seriously, why hope that something isn't in the game when you can easily avoid it if it is? That just makes it less appealing to people who would like the feature. Hybrid fruit would be just like hybrid flowers. All signs point to it being hybrid fruit, there isn't any other explanation that makes sense.


IKR? And I'll wager that they'll end up either:

LIKING IT SO MUCH (and regret their nasty opinion)
or
SHAKING THE TREES AND SELL THE FRUIT


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> IKR? And I'll wager that they'll end up either:
> 
> LIKING IT SO MUCH (and regret their nasty opinion)
> or
> SHAKING THE TREES AND SELL THE FRUIT



Exactly. With a feature like that it benefits the game, and I just don't understand what goes through peoples heads when they say they don't even want it in the game at all, then comes the time when the game is released and it ends up being really easy to do, they're going to like it.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 8, 2012)

You know what I noticed?

It seems like Nintendo put EVERYTHING in this game that everyone wanted! Swimming, ability for pants (etc), technically more pockets by stacking fruit, holding more/every emotion...They're so amazing. :')


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Exactly. With a feature like that it benefits the game, and I just don't understand what goes through peoples heads when they say they don't even want it in the game at all, then comes the time when the game is released and it ends up being really easy to do, they're going to like it.



I guess some people skip to conclusions.

Anyway Jabu, you're so right! Swimming was an anticipated feature and more pocket space. I really wanted more house decor, and there they have it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

It's new, so everyone isn't going to like it. Any of the features on here, there is going to be at least one person who isn't going to like each of them. Honestly, if diving for things hadn't been a feature I'd probably have never used the swimming feature at all. But that doesn't mean I didn't want it in the game, that's just being selfish.

Stacking fruit is a really nice addition though. With all of the new fruit and possibly the hybrid fruits, we'll be needing to stack them all.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> People saying they hope there isn't content really bother me.
> 
> Seriously, why hope that something isn't in the game when you can easily avoid it if it is? That just makes it less appealing to people who would like the feature. Hybrid fruit would be just like hybrid flowers. All signs point to it being hybrid fruit, there isn't any other explanation that makes sense.



lol i was against it at first and didnt want it in
but now im just waiting to see what it is, if it is in its alright ill probly try it lol XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> lol i was against it at first and didnt want it in
> but now im just waiting to see what it is, if it is in its alright ill probly try it lol XD



That's exactly the sort of attitude everyone else needs. =p

To me, this is probably my most anticipated feature out of everything we know of so far. It might not even be hybrid fruits, but if it is then that'll be my favorite thing out of the game. Some people like swimming, designing clothes, houses, etc. I like planting and hybriding plants and fishing. So yeah. You can't hate a feature you haven't even tried out yet guys.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

The only problem I see with hybrid fruits is that fruits grow on trees so a hybrid fruit tree could grow in a place you don't want it and it can get annoying having to go chop down trees everytime a new hybrid tree pops up especially if you don't have the silver/golden ax.
I'm not going to lie, I think it adds a great variety to the game, but I think we are all jumping to conclusions on the idea after seeing a little bump popping out the tip of an orange.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

That is the purpose of discussing it. Jumping to conclusions since we don't know what it is.
It's speculating.

But the similarity to a cross between an orange and a pear is hard not to notice, and having things just pop up randomly isn't how AC does things. With everything in the game, there is a process. There isn't any other explanation for what it could be, and with the hybrid flowers already being in the game the easiest thing to assume is that you can breed the trees.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> The only problem I see with hybrid fruits is that fruits grow on trees so a hybrid fruit tree could grow in a place you don't want it and it can get annoying having to go chop down trees everytime a new hybrid tree pops up especially if you don't have the silver/golden ax.
> I'm not going to lie, I think it adds a great variety to the game, but I think we are all jumping to conclusions on the idea after seeing a little bump popping out the tip of an orange.


I agree, jumping to conclusions is totally just wrong.

It's pretty obvious everyone. If you LOATHE a feature, then....



Spoiler: OPEN ME



DON'T USE IT


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I agree, jumping to conclusions is totally just wrong.
> 
> It's pretty obvious everyone. If you LOATHE a feature, then....
> 
> ...



Well with hyrbiding stuff you can't exactly not use it like you can jsut stop fishing or digging or talking to animals.
The only way to really stop hybridding is to not have any plants to hybrid with, and people do like having those plants in town and they don't want a new tree popping up every day, but that's just my opinion, if they add it great, but I think with all the new fruits that have entered the game, hybridding fruits isn't that necassary in this version.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> That's exactly the sort of attitude everyone else needs. =p
> 
> To me, this is probably my most anticipated feature out of everything we know of so far. It might not even be hybrid fruits, but if it is then that'll be my favorite thing out of the game. Some people like swimming, designing clothes, houses, etc. I like planting and hybriding plants and fishing. So yeah. You can't hate a feature you haven't even tried out yet guys.



lol lol at first it made me feel like it was similar to hm a wonderful life with its ridiculous amount of hybrid trees but then i thought about how much i love making hybrid flowers so that ill probly like it XD
and those are my favorites too and bug hunting XD
i also really like the new bamboo


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, we don't even know HOW the hybriding will happen yet. Maybe it'll be a function of the Silver or Golden Watering Can, when the tree is a sprout? Maybe it'll be by putting two trees diagonally of each other?

We don't know yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well with hyrbiding stuff you can't exactly not use it like you can jsut stop fishing or digging or talking to animals.
> The only way to really stop hybridding is to not have any plants to hybrid with, and people do like having those plants in town and they don't want a new tree popping up every day, but that's just my opinion, if they add it great, but I think with all the new fruits that have entered the game, hybridding fruits isn't that necassary in this version.



That makes absolutely no sense.

You have to place flowers to get them to breed, they don't just do it automatically. The same would go for the trees, along with needing the space for them to grow. You can completely avoid hybriding just by not placing two different fruit trees near each other, same with flowers. I think hybrid fruits are completely necessary, why not give us everything this time around instead of waiting?





tsukune_713 said:


> lol lol at first it made me feel like it was similar to hm a wonderful life with its ridiculous amount of hybrid trees but then i thought about how much i love making hybrid flowers so that ill probly like it XD
> and those are my favorites too and bug hunting XD
> i also really like the new bamboo



The bamboo is what got me worried a bit, as long as it doesn't spread I'll be fine with it. But having it in the game is great, there is a ton of things I've already got ideas to use with bamboo and the new plants.



JabuJabule said:


> Well, we don't even know HOW the hybriding will happen yet. Maybe it'll be a function of the Silver or Golden Watering Can, when the tree is a sprout? Maybe it'll be by putting two trees diagonally of each other?
> 
> We don't know yet.



We don't even know if it is a hybrid fruit.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> You have to place flowers to get them to breed, they don't just do it automatically. The same would go for the trees, along with needing the space for them to grow. You can completely avoid hybriding just by not placing two different fruit trees near each other, same with flowers. I think hybrid fruits are completely necessary, why not give us everything this time around instead of waiting?
> 
> ...


luckily i dont think theyll spread like real ones do


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> You have to place flowers to get them to breed, they don't just do it automatically. The same would go for the trees, along with needing the space for them to grow. You can completely avoid hybriding just by not placing two different fruit trees near each other, same with flowers. I think hybrid fruits are completely necessary, why not give us everything this time around instead of waiting?



Flowers and trees allow you to earn the golden watering can. I am going to focus on the trees though, not the flowers, since they are there, and that's that, I enjoy the flowers since it brings new colors and stuff.
The trees, just like the flowers though, if you plant two peach trees next to each other could produce anothe rpeach tree just like two white roses produce a white rose.
You have to think long-term as well. Nintendo won't pile all their ideas in one game leaving nothing new and fresh for newer installments.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 8, 2012)

Season changes is what it looks like to me, but I'm not going to go through the whole thread to see if anyone else has suggested it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

Trundle said:


> Season changes is what it looks like to me, but I'm not going to go through the whole thread to see if anyone else has suggested it.



Yeah that's what I think too, but currently we are talking about the messed up orange even though it is the only orange in the tree that looks like that.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Honestly what if it isn't even an orange? We don't have any info that we can infer about.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Honestly what if it isn't even an orange? We don't have any info that we can infer about.


the other fruits in the tree are oranges, that's the only one that looks different.
And flowers don't have half white, half pink petals when hybridding, so why would a tree have only one hybrid fruit in it?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Flowers and trees allow you to earn the golden watering can. I am going to focus on the trees though, not the flowers, since they are there, and that's that, I enjoy the flowers since it brings new colors and stuff.
> The trees, just like the flowers though, if you plant two peach trees next to each other could produce anothe rpeach tree just like two white roses produce a white rose.
> You have to think long-term as well. Nintendo won't pile all their ideas in one game leaving nothing new and fresh for newer installments.



If they were producing AC games every year or so, then yeah, you would need to think long term. They aren't doing that.
When you're making a game in a series like this, you don't leave ideas out. You take everything you thought of and you put it into the game you're working on. If you leave ideas out, you turn out with a game that could have been better instead of a game that is better.

and yes, I know that multiple trees will grow new ones, if there is enough room for them. Your whole town isn't going to get filled with trees just by having them close together, same with flowers.



Superpenguin said:


> the other fruits in the tree are oranges, that's the only one that looks different.
> And flowers don't have half white, half pink petals when hybridding, so why would a tree have only one hybrid fruit in it?



Because trees aren't flowers. To me it looks like the mechanics, if this is a hybrid fruit case, is that when hybrid fruits are made, they grow on the tree afterwards. So you don't have to grow a completely new tree which would take even longer and take up space. When hybriding fruit, you shake off the fruit there and wait for new fruit to grow, and 1/3 you'll get a hybrid. Which means it could be possible to get 2 and 3 on a tree as well.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

Okay, I am just going to stop before people stop viewing this as an argument, it's not even a confirmed feature yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

It's not an argument, we're all just talking. =p

It's only an argument if you get mad. lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's not an argument, we'll all just talking. =p
> 
> It's only an argument if you get mad. lol


I know, but the thing about the night club, and cave and stuff people viewed as arguments, so when I see large paragraph discussions like this, I know people are on their way to say it's an argument.

Anyone is that brown plant in the Floral shop really bamboo, or was that jsut assumed?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

That shouldn't prevent the discussion of it, as such I'm not going to let it. If people view it as an argument, they can report it and let a moderator decide if it is or not. It's not a member's job to decide.

I haven't seen the brown plant in the shop, but I'd assume it'd be bamboo. Young bamboo shoots look like /\

and still on what I was saying, if there is hybrid fruit, we wouldn't need to grow a whole new tree to have them grow. They would grow on the trees already bearing fruit.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> That shouldn't prevent the discussion of it, as such I'm not going to let it. If people view it as an argument, they can report it and let a moderator decide if it is or not. It's not a member's job to decide.
> 
> I haven't seen the brown plant in the shop, but I'd assume it'd be bamboo. Young bamboo shoots look like /\
> 
> and still on what I was saying, if there is hybrid fruit, we wouldn't need to grow a whole new tree to have them grow. They would grow on the trees already bearing fruit.



It's on the website, yeah it does look like that so it probably is.

OOOOOOOOOH, okay I thought you meant a whole new tree, if it's on the same tree then that is perfectly fine.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, growing a whole new tree would be crazy. You would have to clear out a whole area just to grow two or three trees.
But yeah, that's what it looks like to me. So in the case of hybriding fruits, they would grow on the 'parent' trees. I would also assume that if you bury the hybrid fruit itself, it'll have the same mechanics. Grows hybrid/normal fruits. It's more of a chance thing since trees grow three fruits, whereas like flowers, they only grow one 'flower'.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 8, 2012)

Trundle said:


> Season changes is what it looks like to me, but I'm not going to go through the whole thread to see if anyone else has suggested it.



yea that's what i was saying at the beginning about the cherries 

And Prof, yea i wouldn't mind the hybrid fruits, im excited to see what it all turns out as! I was just saying that i think the cherry situation was seasonal instead of hybrid, but the orange/pear thing, i have no idea..
hybrids would be pretty cool. I can't wait to see


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> People saying they hope there isn't content really bother me.
> 
> Seriously, why hope that something isn't in the game when you can easily avoid it if it is? That just makes it less appealing to people who would like the feature. Hybrid fruit would be just like hybrid flowers. All signs point to it being hybrid fruit, there isn't any other explanation that makes sense.


Exactly, if you don't like a feature in the game, don't use it. If they are hybriding, then you can easily avoid it.



JabuJabule said:


> Well, we don't even know HOW the hybriding will happen yet. Maybe it'll be a function of the Silver or Golden Watering Can, when the tree is a sprout? Maybe it'll be by putting two trees diagonally of each other?
> 
> We don't know yet.


If they actually are hybrid fruit, I do like this idea. It gives more of a function to the G/S watering can.



Trundle said:


> Season changes is what it looks like to me, but I'm not going to go through the whole thread to see if anyone else has suggested it.


I think the cherries are seasonal changing fruit, but that orange/pear i don't think was a seasonal fruit, since it was just 1/3 of the fruit that looked like that


----------



## Skye (Oct 9, 2012)

It's been said we wouldn't know how the hybriding would occur, but that got me thinking. Would we plant trees diagonally/adjacent (which really would take up too much space and be a big hassle)  or could we, perhaps, plant 2 fruits in? I wouldn't think we could, per se, but it could be a possibility, what with all the other new features. As for the ripening idea, it seems far more plausible, but also leads me to think about season changes and how they'd affect the trees. It would make sense for the trees to be bare during the colder months, since that's how trees in the real world are, but they wouldn't do that since it's a nice money maker. It's just a weird topic and I can't wait to try it out when it's released c:


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2012)

Sylph said:


> It's been said we wouldn't know how the hybriding would occur, but that got me thinking. Would we plant trees diagonally/adjacent (which really would take up too much space and be a big hassle)  or could we, perhaps, plant 2 fruits in? I wouldn't think we could, per se, but it could be a possibility, what with all the other new features. As for the ripening idea, it seems far more plausible, but also leads me to think about season changes and how they'd affect the trees. It would make sense for the trees to be bare during the colder months, since that's how trees in the real world are, but they wouldn't do that since it's a nice money maker. It's just a weird topic and I can't wait to try it out when it's released c:


Ok, look at it this way.
If it is planting trees adjacent to each other, in previous games, we'd need to leave at least one space between them, and they didn't show and trees right on top of each other in the recent trailer, and even then, trees aren't movable like flowers, so a tree could just pop up in a place you don't even want it to be, and since you can't move it, you have to put up with it, or chop it down and try again.

I do like the bury 2 fruits in one hold idea, if they are hybrid fruits I think that would be a good way to implement it.

Ripening fruit is something i'm not too sure if I like that idea or not, but i'm sure if it is ripening i will like it when it's in the game. But yeah, trees losing their leaves in the winter is something i think should happen, but it wont. We've seen trees in the winter in trailers and they're the exact same. But i don't mind, like you said, we get money from trees so i'm happy.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2012)

I dunno about you guys, but the second someone has a video up that I'm aware of I'm watching it. To me, you can't spoil AC. There is no story, no plot other than what happens in the first ten minutes. The rest is completely unique and up to the player.

I just want some dang info so we can know things 100%.


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I dunno about you guys, but the second someone has a video up that I'm aware of I'm watching it. To me, you can't spoil AC. There is no story, no plot other than what happens in the first ten minutes. The rest is completely unique and up to the player.
> 
> I just want some dang info so we can know things 100%.



Yeah, there's no way you can really spoil AC. Other than telling us new features, but that's not spoiling. That was the same about Nintendo saying older gen Pokemon will be in BW2, and the Dream Radar. It's a new feature, not spoilers.


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm going to try to ignore some of the fish and bug catching videos for the sake of being surprised when I catch a new one, along with the diving etc.. but other than that I'm in the same boat. No real way to spoil animal crossing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Yeah, there's no way you can really spoil AC. Other than telling us new features, but that's not spoiling. That was the same about Nintendo saying older gen Pokemon will be in BW2, and the Dream Radar. It's a new feature, not spoilers.



Right. The only real spoilers in AC would be explaining how to get something, like "You catch blah blah at blah blah time at the blah blah."

that'd be spoilers.


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned yet as I only very briefly went through this thread, but take a look at this picture from the Japanese website. It has two different kinds of cherry's on the same tree. (tree on the right)

View attachment 1668

So what do you think? support ripening or hybrid theory?


----------



## Dylab (Oct 10, 2012)

Hybrid


----------



## Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> The theory on that messed up orange is that it's a hybrid pear/orange. Who knows though...
> 
> I do agree with your ripe theory though!


Most definitely. It looks just like an orange pear!


----------



## Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh oh! And the cherries are a hybrid of apples and cherries! I am getting excited.


----------



## Anna (Oct 10, 2012)

It would be interesting if they did put hybrid trees in think how many different fruit you could have in your town.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sure there would be restrictions, just like with flowers.

So.. with the orange/pear thing. Say that's what that is, we know those can hybrid with each other, and the apples and cherries.

But they wouldn't be able to go
apple/orange
pear/cherries
orange/cherries
etc.

Though what I'm thinking is, it'll only be the original fruit that can hybrid. So all of the new fruit is just going to be left out of it.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 10, 2012)

I think you're right about the ripened fruit, it makes it a lot more realistic than one day there being no fruit, and then the next day, BAM fruit!
I also like the idea of fruit hybrids.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 17, 2012)

All the fruit I could find

I don't really know what to make of all these weird fruits though...


----------



## revika (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice compilation! I personally think only a few of the originals can hybridize, and if they can (along with ripening) that will be very exciting!


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 17, 2012)

When you see a 'hybrid' such as the weird orange or the discolored cherries, you can really only tell what one of the fruits are. I think that the fruits might just occasionally have alternate sprites for realism, because not all fruits are exactly the same just because they're both the same type of fruit.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=494061&page=12
In the post by Hobby about 2/3 way down the page it says 'Fruit produced in your village can now have special flavors or appearances to them' 
I know it doesn't clear much up, I just thought I'd share it


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 18, 2012)

so they are not hybrids or ripening fruits but randomly appearing fruits on the normal fruit tree with other appearance and a 'special' flavor

But you can plant new 'special' fruit trees with these fruits as seen in the dream town in the Nintendo Direct

We 'know'
Cherries: Bigger yellow-red cherries
Oranges: different shaped orange (a little bit like a pear)
Peaches: 'gold' peaches

This doesn't explain the '3-paired'-cherries on the islands so far...

Did I get that right?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 18, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> so they are not hybrids or ripening fruits but randomly appearing fruits on the normal fruit tree with other appearance and a 'special' flavor
> 
> But you can plant new 'special' fruit trees with these fruits as seen in the dream town in the Nintendo Direct
> 
> ...



So does that mean they are worth more? Or do villagers ask for them as favors?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 18, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> So does that mean they are worth more? Or do villagers ask for them as favors?



im guessing their worth more ^.^
and i like the thought of being able to grow them ^.^


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 18, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> So does that mean they are worth more? Or do villagers ask for them as favors?



Perhaps both 
Or what I wrote is completely wrong...


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

Are we sure if that fruit that looks like a cherry is actually a cherry or not? When I first saw it before, I thought it was a whole other fruit like a pomegranate or something.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 18, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Are we sure if that fruit that looks like a cherry is actually a cherry or not? When I first saw it before, I thought it was a whole other fruit like a pomegranate or something.



im thinking they might not be cherries honestly
their starting to not look as cherry like as i thought
maybe their some kind of red plum or something XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> im thinking they might not be cherries honestly
> their starting to not look as cherry like as i thought
> maybe their some kind of red plum or something XD
> View attachment 1770



I'd say that they're cherries. Normally cherries grow in threes, it could just be in this case they're different due to them growing on the island.

Though I'm still sticking with my hybrid fruit idea for the other stuff. When it said they will look different, I'm pretty sure it's saying they'll be different colors.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 18, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd say that they're cherries. Normally cherries grow in threes, it could just be in this case they're different due to them growing on the island.
> 
> Though I'm still sticking with my hybrid fruit idea for the other stuff. When it said they will look different, I'm pretty sure it's saying they'll be different colors.



yeah i know what you mean
i just think itll be weird to have 2 cherries with the only difference one has 2 the other 3 lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

If they aren't cherries, the only other thing I can really think of is like.. lychee maybe.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

It could be a Lychee. I can't tell because of the image quality but in Ozzie's picture the fruit _could_ have the rough texture of a Lychee fruit. But at the same time it still looks really smooth.

Oh little red fruit share with us your secrets!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't really tell. I would need better quality screenshots, but compared to the normal cherries..






They are(the normal cherries) much smoother and round, and have a prominent stem, whereas the island fruits don't have a stem, they all connect together at the top, like lychees. lol


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

To be honest I had to look up what a Lychee looks like since I've never actually seen one. xD

But it looks a heck of a lot more like a Lychee than the Pomegranate I originally guessed it was!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> To be honest I had to look up what a Lychee looks like since I've never actually seen one. xD
> 
> But it looks a heck of a lot more like a Lychee than the Pomegranate I originally guessed it was!



If I could find the video where it showed the island fruits, I could get a better screenshot to compare with, but I seem to be unable to figure out which one it is.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually, Thunder and Justin helped me find it.

Okay, so here we go.









Now with that, you can really tell the difference.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, that really helps. They're not as round as the cherries are and at least on the bigger one I see what looks like three dimples on the fruit's surface. The light reflection is also more spread out than on the cherry so it seems like its a fruit with a less shiny surface, I think.

Actually, It looks like the fruits might be lumpy! I don't think they're dimples at all.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

You can tell right off that they aren't the same fruit at all, so that's cleared. Lychees is my best guess, but if anyone else can come up with something better?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd be pretty happy if it actually was lychee, that stuff is good.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

Well the only other fruit that has a bumpy surface that I found so far is the Surinam Cherry.

Though the bumps don't really match up, and it might be too unknown to have any sort of chance of actually being the fruit. I mean, even I've heard of Lychees so that's probably the more accurate possibility. But hey. I found cherries!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw those, I had looked up tropical fruits and it was one of the ones I considered, but the lychees look so much more similar.

I'm not sure how the game will work, but I hope they aren't island exclusive. I'd like to grow them in my town.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd like that. It'd be like the coconuts in the GameCube game. It was kind of nice having something special you could take back from the island and growing as a sort of memento of the trip.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 18, 2012)

im sure we can have them in our town 
they could be lychees but i still think they might be red plums XD


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 18, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> im sure we can have them in our town
> they could be lychees but i still think they might be red plums XD
> View attachment 1771



Huh didn't think of that. Lychees and plums are the best possibility.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

Do plums grow in multiples like cherries or do they grow individually like apples?

Either way, new fruit. I'm excited regardless.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

From the images I've seen on Google, it looks like they do grow in bunches.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 19, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Do plums grow in multiples like cherries or do they grow individually like apples?
> 
> Either way, new fruit. I'm excited regardless.



yep they do ^.^ (in multiples)


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 19, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Huh didn't think of that. Lychees and plums are the best possibility.



honestly plums is what i first thought when i got a good look at them when i brought it up that i didnt think they were cherries XD


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't see that they are lychees but they could be red plums
I hoped for damson plums though 
Maybe they are acerola cherries? (or other special cherries) from the appearance thats more likely i think


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd really like for them to be plums and not cherries (if only because we already have a type of cherry). That and I really like plums.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 19, 2012)

It has been confirmed that these are "Delicious Fruits".
It tastes better, the colour is apparently a way of telling it's juiciness and ripeness, and it sells for more.

Translation:
"You can eat, give away or plant the fruit you shake from trees.
There are some special fruits in the bunch that can grow into a delicious fruit that is special in look and taste."


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 19, 2012)

JezDayy said:


> It has been confirmed that these are "Delicious Fruits".
> It tastes better, the colour is apparently a way of telling it's juiciness and ripeness, and it sells for more.
> View attachment 1775
> Translation:
> ...



Yes, but on the pic it shows that it has that special cherry stem. 

Edit: Yeah, you are probably right!  I'm a bit tired at the moment and thought you meant the island cherries for a sec (now thinking about it, I can't believe I actually didn't read your post correctly! Sorry!)


----------



## Kellyrose47 (Oct 20, 2012)

Intriguing. What are all the fruits we will have? I think it would be so cool if you could grow vegetables and have like a garden or something


----------



## Kaia (Nov 8, 2012)

I think there are different ripening stages and fruits can hybrid as well or something o.o This is a pretty cool feature, it makes the fruit more desirable and less like a random feature that really serves no purpose.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kaia said:


> I think there are different ripening stages and fruits can hybrid as well or something o.o This is a pretty cool feature, it makes the fruit more desirable and less like a random feature that really serves no purpose.



nope there isnt different stages
there will randomly be "delicious fruit" growing on the fruit trees that are worth 600 bells


----------



## saratoga (Nov 9, 2012)

Kaia said:


> I think there are different ripening stages and fruits can hybrid as well or something o.o This is a pretty cool feature, it makes the fruit more desirable and less like a random feature that really serves no purpose.



It has already been shown that they are "Delicious fruit" (it is a few posts above you). I have been playing the game as well, no signs of "ripe fruit". As for hybrid fruit...I am not sure.


----------

